# Problema ruido HUM en amplificador



## Sinfirma23 (Jul 21, 2017)

Buenas, a ver si me podeis ayudar con este problemilla...

He construido un amplificador para música en casa de válvulas single ended con dos EL84 en potencia y una 12au7 en previo. 

El problema es que escucho un ruido de HUM de fondo que NO incrementa cuando subo el volumen. Las caracterísiticas del transformador son las siguientes.

Secundario de:
1 bobinado de 6,3 para filamentos
1 bobinado sin toma central de 200 voltios medidos entre los dos terminales, es decir, pinza negra en un terminal y roja en el otro y el multimetro en tension alterna.
destacar que el bobinado de 200 voltios puede soportar 0,1A y el otro de 6,3 voltios soporta 1,6A.
Potencia del mismo 30VA

TENGO PUESTOS DOS TRANSFORMADORES, uno por cada canal, es decir, uno alimenta una EL84 y el otro la otra EL84. Con lo cual no creo que sea sobrecarga...además...a penas se calientan.

Os describo las imagenes adjuntas:

1.-Tensión en uno de los terminales de HT del transformador desconectado del circuito, es decir, sin carga.
2.-Tensión del otro terminal en las mismas condiciones que el primero...(no entiendo por que son diferentes) ????
3.-Tensión en un terminal ya con el transformador conectado al circuito y el amplificador encendido
4.-Tension del otro terminal en las mismas condiciones que el punto 3.
5.-Foto del circuito de la funete (bastante sencillito) Consta de diodos rectificadores, condensadores y dos resistencias en serie que suman 1,47K. La tension DC a la salida es plana y estable.

¿Porque se pone una señal tan fea? ¿No debería ser la misma con el transformador conectado y sin él?

He probado a mover los transformadores a ver si por inducción con los trafos de salida de las valvulas....pero no...lo hace igual.

Ah!!! se me olvidada!!! los trafos de salida son Hammond single ended de 60mA y 8w

Y otra cosa....he notado que a la salida de la fuente cuando lo enciendo, la tensión cae poco a poco


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 22, 2017)

Supongo que cuando haces referencia a ruido HUM, (HUM: zumbido), hablas de ruido o zumbido de linea de 50 Hz, que al ser la fuente de onda completa, el zumbido es de 100 Hz, si de este tipo de ruido hablamos, para que podamos darte una opinión, sería interesante que publiques el circuito, e imágenes del amplificador, por lo poco visto parece hecho en circuito impreso, eso hace a veces que tenga cierto nivel de ruido o zumbido de linea si las conexiones a tierra no son las apropiadas, que no sucede cuando se construye punto a punto y todas las conexiones a tierra se sueldan a una barra ómnibus, la cual luego se conecta  a tierra en el punto más bajo de potencial del amplificador (entrada de señal), sin embargo los clase A Single ya de por sí son un poco ruidosos, si se los compara con los clase A push-pull, debido que por la disposición simétrica tira-empuje de los mismos anula prácticamente el ruido o zumbido de línea y las armónicas de 2do orden.-
Hay algunos trucos para bajar el nivel de zumbido, pero primero hay que verificar las conexiones a tierra.-

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach 


p.d.: también debieras ver el filtro de la fuente, puede que sea insuficiente, pero es indispensable publicar el circuito !!!!


----------

